# What channels do you want to see DISH carry?



## tvdxer (Aug 11, 2004)

Deustche Welle (in a normal package, there's no reason an English/Spanish/German channel needs to have its own special package, maybe people need to be exposed to things from outside their borders)

The Documentary Channel (Canadian) or Chronicle DTV (US)

The International Channel (!)

Another Catholic channel

More HD!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow, those are some odd requests.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

CSTV Comcast Chicago NFL Network ESPNU March 2005 and WWE 24/7


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

The Sportsman Channel and College Sports Channel.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

ESPN Deportes! Does anyone know when Dish will be negotiating a new contract with ESPN?


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

NFL Network


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

RTR Planeta (Russian)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All of my favorites and none of yours. 

OK, you can have Trio, Oxygen, Yes, all the CSNs and others if I can have CNN International. 

JL


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Espn2hd !


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

TVGuide Channel HD!

Wait...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Network HD. All 5 that aren't there yet. And PBS ain't one of them.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Doesn't much matter to me, whatever they add will likely be on the 110 satellite, and I won't be able to see them anyway.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

My wife wants Oxygen and I want Comcast Chicago now. Also like the rest of the VHS and MTV music channels, and the College Sports channel.


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

MTV Complete Music Channel Suite (that actually play videos), JC-TV, The Tube, VH1 Complete Suite also...

What can I say, Im a music junkie!

If E* added those, I would probally purchase whatever package was required


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Ovation, Goodlife, Trio, CSTV.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

CSTV
CBC Canada
NHL Network


----------



## ww2154 (Aug 4, 2004)

ESPN2 hd and universal hd


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

TonyM said:


> CSTV
> CBC Canada
> NHL Network


I wish they would carry CBC, but I called in last January and asked Charlie about it. Charlie deferred to Mike Schwimmer and he cited copyright violations as the main reason they can't carry it. I particularly would love to have CBC Newsworld because I have seen some of their very hard hitting programs, like "The Passionate Eye". CBC's journalism simply puts ours to shame.


----------



## geobernd (Nov 4, 2004)

More German programming:
Pro Sieben, Sat.1 (I think that deal is already in the works and should be announced in January).
RTL
ORF 1/2 (or a condensed version of it like GermanTV)...


----------



## pangderx (Jan 8, 2004)

YES Network!!!


----------



## mrdectown (Apr 10, 2004)

I will say it till i am blue in the face starz and max HD nuff said


----------



## PosterBrat (Nov 21, 2004)

Newsworld Int'l, and TRIO


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

CBC (East and West feed, plus CBC Newsworld (have Dish just blackout programs they cant show because of US copyright).

TSN and Sportsnet (some new Sports stuff)

CNNi (hopefully it takes place of CNNfn)

ABC NewsWorld (many affiliates pick this station up at night instead of going dead)

C-Span 3 (amazed it isnt there already)

NFL Sunday Ticket (wont happen)

More international stations that are in English. Obviously, Canadian Stations are the easiest, but some stuff like Sky Sports, Sky News, etc would be great.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

NFL NETWORK please


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also,

The White House Channel (24 hrs video of the White House)

Also, pick up numerous local legislative TV stations...


----------



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

Eurosport IMHO the best sport channel, showing all disciplines from all around world , not only European








bpm:tv Canadian music tv showing Dance Techno House RNB and pop music from World, Mostly dance 








MTV Europe - European MTV playing all music from all around the world , including dance rock (unlike MTV USA showing mostly shows and mtv2 showing only rock and hip hop from USA, so people here dont have a clue what people listen in other parts of world.)
and other MTVs like MTV Dance MTV Hits MTV Pop MTV Base MTV Classic

these channels are English speaking , there is more I like but mostly there is no English version of them.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I would like to see the rest of the Cinemax channels added that are still missing. Then I would love to see HD networks and Superstations. Then you could finish up the hd national premium channels like Voom has; Cinemax (east/west), Starz (east/west), TMC( east/west). I would love it if I could have those in hd. I record most of my shows on HBO & Showtime ,on the hd channel versions. Makes watching the movies so much better.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

WWE 24/7 is cable only,

anyway Dish needs to get there heads out of their asses and add CSTV, Comcast Chicago and NFL Network.

i **** on the news, sports is my drug


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

ESPN Deportes!
I'll pay for the latino package just for this 1 channel... anything to see UEFA games!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

If you folks really like sports that much, then you have the wrong provider....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

euro 1080 HD x 100000000000000000000000


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> CBC (East and West feed, plus CBC Newsworld (have Dish just blackout programs they cant show because of US copyright).
> 
> TSN and Sportsnet (some new Sports stuff)
> 
> ...


If they added these channels to E*, I'd leave D* in a heartbeat. But I think there's a better chance of "hell freezing over" than this happening. D* and E* don't want to bother with blacking out certain programs and leaving others on. If we were to get Canadian channels on U.S. DBS, we would have had them on here a long time ago. I've sent so many feedbacks to D* about it, and every time I get the same "form" responses, or they tell me about the copyright stuff. It's sooo irritating!! :nono2:


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Would love to see the new Horror Channel added...

Ken


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

CSTV, I need my D1 college hockey fix


----------



## dbodle (Aug 23, 2004)

Newsworld International
CSPAN 3
Hallmark Movie Channel
Goodlife TV
EuroNews
BBC World
CBC Newsworld
B Mania Movies
BET Jazz
Annenberg/CPB Channel


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

tvdxer said:


> Deustche Welle (in a normal package, there's no reason an English/Spanish/German channel needs to have its own special package, maybe people need to be exposed to things from outside their borders)
> 
> The Documentary Channel (Canadian) or Chronicle DTV (US)
> 
> ...


I'd like to see B-Mania and the Horror Channel.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

SAEMike said:


> Doesn't much matter to me, whatever they add will likely be on the 110 satellite, and I won't be able to see them anyway.


why not?


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

ypsiguy said:


> I wish they would carry CBC, but I called in last January and asked Charlie about it. Charlie deferred to Mike Schwimmer and he cited copyright violations as the main reason they can't carry it. I particularly would love to have CBC Newsworld because I have seen some of their very hard hitting programs, like "The Passionate Eye". CBC's journalism simply puts ours to shame.


Next best thing to Pravda, huh?


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

but i thought dish wanted to be the #1 Sat provider, Charlie is showing he ****s on his customers


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tyralak said:


> SAEMike said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't much matter to me, whatever they add will likely be on the 110 satellite, and I won't be able to see them anyway.
> ...


Mike is in Alaska. 110 doesn't reach there as good as it does the rest of the country.

Mike: CNNfn leaving the air opened up a channel on 119. There are always possibilities.

JL


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Mike is in Alaska. 110 doesn't reach there as good as it does the rest of the country.
> 
> Mike: CNNfn leaving the air opened up a channel on 119. There are always possibilities.
> 
> JL


So you can't get 110 at all? Even with a larger dish?


----------



## blakjak (May 12, 2004)

Does Al Jazeera have a music video channel in HD? If they do, then I must have it!!


----------



## jimmyg (Aug 27, 2004)

PlayboyHotHD hehehe... :eek2:


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

WWE channel won't be picked up since it is VOD, plus CBC, TSN, and Sportsnet will never be carried on satellite on US providers. CBC on cable is only provided in border areas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

ypsiguy said:


> I wish they would carry CBC, but I called in last January and asked Charlie about it. Charlie deferred to Mike Schwimmer and he cited copyright violations as the main reason they can't carry it. I particularly would love to have CBC Newsworld because I have seen some of their very hard hitting programs, like "The Passionate Eye". CBC's journalism simply puts ours to shame.


CBC and/or CTV would be a neat addition. I thought after NAFTA and all that stuff these sort of copyright issues, wouldn't be issues anymore.

Not sure if their journalism would put ours to shame, but the perspective from that side of the border would be interesting, and I think helpful for us to better understand what the rest of the world thinks about us.

Bet their beer commercials are pretty cool as well.

Merry Christmas all!

-Earl


----------



## MarcBate (Jan 16, 2004)

Universal HD, aka Bravo HD+


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Earl Zuberbelt said:


> CBC and/or CTV would be a neat addition. I thought after NAFTA and all that stuff these sort of copyright issues, wouldn't be issues anymore.
> 
> Not sure if their journalism would put ours to shame, but the perspective from that side of the border would be interesting, and I think helpful for us to better understand what the rest of the world thinks about us.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

blakjak said:


> Does Al Jazeera have a music video channel in HD? If they do, then I must have it!!


Me too. I've been anxious to see that new video for "Jihad Rock" by "The Martyrs" I also hear that "The Suicide Sisters" have remakes of "Die Jew Die" and "Come on, Adolph, Light my Fire" that just came out. :nono2:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al Jazeera i hear also has some Porn channel in HD....

I suppose - you must have it also....


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Al Jazeera i hear also has some Porn channel in HD....
> 
> I suppose - you must have it also....


Really? So it's women weaing only half a Burka? At the end of the porno do they show the ritual stonings and mutilations of the actresses for defiling themselves?
:nono2:


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Tyralak said:


> Me too. I've been anxious to see that new video for "Jihad Rock" by "The Martyrs" I also hear that "The Suicide Sisters" have remakes of "Die Jew Die" and "Come on, Adolph, Light my Fire" that just came out. :nono2:


I know this is meant to be funny... but it isn't.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Bobby94928 said:


> I know this is meant to be funny... but it isn't.


It isn't meant to be the least bit funny. It's sarcasm, meant to show my disdain for the anti-semitic horsesh*t that is Al-Jazeera.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Tyralak said:


> Really? So it's women weaing only half a Burka? At the end of the porno do they show the ritual stonings and mutilations of the actresses for defiling themselves?
> :nono2:


I don't know....
They were mentioning normal Porn.... and not something reminding Paul Bernardo and Karla Homolka... :nono2:


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Tyralak said:


> It isn't meant to be the least bit funny. It's sarcasm, meant to show my disdain for the anti-semitic horsesh*t that is Al-Jazeera.


That's good Tyralak, I'm glad there was no humor intended. I _do_ want to remind you, however, that Al-Jazeera is an Arabic journal. Arabians are Semites as well as Jews. Maybe what you are trying to say is "Jew Haters".

Now back to our regular program...........


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Bobby94928 said:


> That's good Tyralak, I'm glad there was no humor intended. I _do_ want to remind you, however, that Al-Jazeera is an Arabic journal. Arabians are Semites as well as Jews. Maybe what you are trying to say is "Jew Haters".
> 
> Now back to our regular program...........


Of course Arabs are semetic. (most tribes anyway, but that's an entirely different subject) But the term "anti-semitic" has always refered to the peculiar hatred of Jews, not all semetic peoples. Although not entirely a technically acurate phrase, it is nonetheless the way it has always been used.


----------



## dbodle (Aug 23, 2004)

I thought this post was about what channels you wanted on Dish not about Arabs and Jews.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

CNN International. I was as CNN-I junky nights and weekends when CNNfn wasn't on. I pray that DISH adds CNN-I on Channel 206. I enjoy the way they report news much more than domestic CNN.


----------



## tcotter (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure all of us sports nuts would love to see NFL Network and ESPN 2 HD. Doesn't seem likely until they move to mpeg4.


----------



## bradh21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Northland UPN-Duluth/Superior Subscribers Only


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Cincinnatti LP UPN affiliate. (Just to make TNGTony check to see if a certain firey place has frozen over.  )

JL


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Tyralak said:


> So you can't get 110 at all? Even with a larger dish?


Yeah, one you can sleep under. 

This assumes of course, you don't have granite in the way.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This explains why there is a lack of bandwidth capacity. E* has gone from national to international. This also answers why picture quality is is poor from high compression. It seems that E* wants to satisfy everyone by adding everything, but why not focus on the channels that E* says must have the most, "compelling content". I know it renders down to an oxymoron. :nono:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

CSTV
CBC Canada
NHL Network
B Mania
Trio (hey, it could be a Dish exclusive!)


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

If E* were to relocate some channels from AT180 to create a programming package that more closely resembles Total Choice on D* (i.e. AT130?) and added PBS Kids, I'd switch back, as I got less rain fade with E* (yes, my D* signal is peaked - 90 or above on all transponders).

I was very happy with E* for 5 years but, switched to D* after the Viacom fiasco. However, now that my 5 year old daughter has grown to love PBS Kids, I can't switch back unless Charlie adds it. Any chance of this happening?


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

jmeluni said:


> I was very happy with E* for 5 years but, switched to D* after the Viacom fiasco. However, now that my 5 year old daughter has grown to love PBS Kids, I can't switch back unless Charlie adds it. Any chance of this happening?


Don't know what to tell ya. My wife and I make these kinds of decisions in our home.  

NightRyder


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

NightRyder said:


> Don't know what to tell ya. My wife and I make these kinds of decisions in our home.
> 
> NightRyder


 :lol: ... we do too, but seriously, I have to admit that PBS Kids is a great channel for kids.


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

jmeluni said:


> :lol: ... we do too, but seriously, I have to admit that PBS Kids is a great channel for kids.


Yes it is but I doubt E* will ever carry it because of cost. Seems like it has been brought up several times on the chats and the general consensus among the E* biggies is that they already have enough similar programming (NOGGIN etc).

NightRyder


----------



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

FitTV (for my wife)...that was the one channel we gave up when switching to E* (from D*) that she really wanted...


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Tyralak said:


> Next best thing to Pravda, huh?


Go watch Baby Jesus Hannity.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

For an extra $4/mo. for AEP, they had better add SOMETHING.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Universal HD
STARZ HD (there are a lot of really good recent movies on Starz that I would like to see in HD - the entire Lord of the Rings series, for example)
BBC World
ABC - TV (Australian Broadcast Corporation)
WSBK in HD


wouldn't mind -
MAX HD
Deutsche Welle
Fine Living
Channel 4
Channel 5
Unlikely because of copyright but Space


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

I would like Dish to add any or all of the following:

The Anime Network (because I want anime!)
Animax (supposedly launching stateside in the near future)
CBC Newsworld, BBC World, CNNi, or Euronews (something with a global perspective)
BPM:tv -- light switch raves


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

ypsiguy said:


> Go watch Baby Jesus Hannity.


who the hell is Jesus Hannity?


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Outer Max & Thriller Max, Fine Living & Oxygen


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Tyralak said:


> Next best thing to Pravda, huh?


No. Pravda simply regurgitated the governing party doctrine. I wonder which US news network does that?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd like to see:
The International Channel (available on a bazillion cable systems.)
CNN International
NewsWorld International

However, I doubt Dish will ever provide these. I am absolutely sure that they are using the misguided "Why buy the cow, if the milk is free" logic. They undoubtedly think that people won't subscribe to their subscription International packages if they offer these crumbs for free.

Of course, as with most programming and engineering decisions, they are wrong. These little morsels will whet the appetite for more International programming. Foreign-language subs will subscribe to their language packages anyway. And, English-language subs might want to view more International programming, once they get a taste from the above channels.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

garypen said:


> No. Pravda simply regurgitated the governing party doctrine. I wonder which US news network does that?


He's baaaaackkkkk....


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

garypen said:


> No. Pravda simply regurgitated the governing party doctrine. I wonder which US news network does that?


None that I know of.


----------



## jerbea (Jan 11, 2004)

How about Dish getting what they have working right and reliable then they can move on to new things !


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Tyralak said:


> None that I know of.


You must have AT60. Otherwise, you'd have seen Fox News, aka Pravda West.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

jerbea said:


> How about Dish getting what they have working right and reliable then they can move on to new things !


Excellent point. OTOH, programming and engineering are independant of each other. Unfortunately, Dish has serious deficencies in both. Conversely, they can improve them both, without affecting the other negatively.


----------



## blakejames3000 (May 16, 2004)

i would like some REAL video music channels like mtv jamz and mtv country , mtv soul. maybe get rid of some audio and keep the sirius. some more cinemax channels ,outmax,@max,thrillermax. oxygen,trio,nfl.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

blakejames3000 said:


> i would like some REAL video music channels like mtv jamz and mtv country , mtv soul. maybe get rid of some audio and keep the sirius. some more cinemax channels ,outmax,@max,thrillermax. oxygen,trio,nfl.


Since Sirius was mentioned - I would not mind Dish adding some of the non-music Sirius channels if they could work out copyright issues. I listen to the Comedy, Radio Classics, PRI, NPR now. and the Discovery channel all the time when in the car.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

garypen said:


> You must have AT60. Otherwise, you'd have seen Fox News, aka Pravda West.


If their purpose was to spout the "party line" then it would change with each administration, it doesn't. So therefore your slam at an otherwise reputable news network is irrelevant.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tyralak said:


> If their purpose was to spout the "party line" then it would change with each administration, it doesn't. So therefore your slam at an otherwise reputable news network is irrelevant.


FNC is very ethnocentric, which as long as it is YOUR ethno doesn't seem to notice.

I've lived outside the US long enough to KNOW that the rest of the world doesn't see the US the same way that we see ourselves. FNC would rather be patriotic and conceal this than give a fair hearing. The world is BIGGER than the battle between Democrats and Republicans in the US. There is a world to win. Ignoring world views does not help in addressing them.

FNC does well on day old stories and US based news. And their pro-American bias is pleasing to most Americans - which is what makes them popular. Popular is not nessisarily right!

JL


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Since DirecTV is about to add it, I did some investigating on TV One. I would watch several shows on that channel.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Adam Richey said:


> Since DirecTV is about to add it, I did some investigating on TV One. I would watch several shows on that channel.


I would not t be surprised if it is on Dish at some time in the new future. Comcast is partial owner and correct me if I am wrong, but Dish has been racking up contracts with Comcast controlled networks lately. My guess is that Comcast would like broader coverage of this channel and might very well make it part of its various sportsnet negotiations.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wkomorow said:


> Dish has been racking up contracts with Comcast controlled networks lately.


In that case, they'll sign a contract and then hold the channel for six months before letting customers watch (as they did with CSN Chicago). 

JL


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Not to get too far off topic - but aren't the Blackhawks part owners in Comcast Chicago, and isn't the add date just about when the Blackhawks season is over, and haven't all the announcements from Dish said by April 1 rather than ON April 1. In other words, haven't all the announcements suggested it could come early. I wonder what would happen if the players reached an agreement with the NHL? Would Comcast Chicago suddenly become available? Not that there is anything wrong with that. Just pure conjecture on my part; I am not reporting anything.


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

TFC. The Filipino Channel


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

how about Dish get broadband for rural areas thats doesn't cost 700 to 1grand to install  Cheap broadband for rural area customers that be nice


----------



## mikeD in NYC (Jun 10, 2005)

The Sportsman Channel.... it's unique in that it's ONLY hunting and fishing...OLN and Outdoor Channel have lots of other crap, including infomercials, that i don't want to see... why isn't it on DISH yet?


----------



## quepasa18 (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree regarding the International Channel! My local cable doesn't get the channel but for some reason it's on the TV guide in the Sunday paper. They have some shows I'd love to see. I subscribe to one of the Latino packages and would love more international programming that doesn't require extra subscriptions.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

BBC World, EuroNews, and CNNI, of course (and I'm not even asking for them to be included in AT180).

The Tube, Imagin-Asian are cool too, but you can get these FTA off of G10R, and TheTube, although
it plays quality videos and has much the same feel as MTV2 did back when it was good (pre-2000),
is still a bit repetitive. They need Jancee Dunn to VJ. 8^)

When I saw BPM a couple years ago, it was cool, but I saw it again recently and, sadly, it has
become very MTV-ized. (Too much hip-hop and non-music-video programming). Not really
worth it anymore.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Chad... Where are You... 

They lifted up another thread... 
(just kiddin')


----------



## jpinks (Nov 5, 2004)

Anime Network and BBC 1  I thought this was a joke thread


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

CSTV, ESPNU, ESPN2 HD, Cinemax HD, TMC HD, Starz HD, and Playboy HD!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The sportsman channel looks like an infomercial channel. Tell Charlie that it is and he'll add it. 

JL


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

FUEL sports channel


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

They need to add Logo. Scheduled to launch at the end of June.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Scifi-West, Usa-west,Tnt-West, Tbs-West, Spiketv - west, Bravo -west. I am tired of only having east coast feeds of these channels. Why cant D* and E* cater to the west coast viewers as well?



tvdxer said:


> Deustche Welle (in a normal package, there's no reason an English/Spanish/German channel needs to have its own special package, maybe people need to be exposed to things from outside their borders)
> 
> The Documentary Channel (Canadian) or Chronicle DTV (US)
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> Why cant D* and E* cater to the west coast viewers as well?


Because they are already out of bandwidth.

The only solution I can see would be if they spent a huge amount of money putting new birds up at 148/157. Let's see, a $10/month surcharge, plus $50 per subscriber for a re-aim would probably cover it.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

yes, i agree...broadband is essential..what year is it?


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

buckyp said:


> TFC. The Filipino Channel


They do have it. But you have to have a Superdish to get it.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

SPECIES11703 said:


> Scifi-West, Usa-west,Tnt-West, Tbs-West, Spiketv - west, Bravo -west. I am tired of only having east coast feeds of these channels. Why cant D* and E* cater to the west coast viewers as well?


That's why God created DVRs.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

Starz-HD 

for the roughly third of new release movies that I'm missing out on now (in HD) Even if it is upconverted, it can be good quality compression, widescreen compared to watching Stars SD "fullscreen". Compressed. Big screen. Ugh.

Cinemax-HD 
TMC-HD

Or convince HBO and Showtime to always Premiere movies on the main channels that we get in HD. Good luck on that one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mkpolley said:


> yes, i agree...broadband is essential..what year is it?


2005. Where is my flying car?

Having an idea for technology and implementing it are two different issues. E* believes they can implement two newer technologies starting this fall that will give them better use of the finite satellite space they have. But it will cost a replacement of every working receiver in the system.

BTW: It isn't like anyone else has implemented those technologies on a widespread basis. We're still at the introductory stage of MPEG4 and so far 8PSK has only been used on a limited basis (as the majority of recievers can't use it).

JL


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

BBC World
CNNI
Sky news
ABC (Australia)
CBC Newsworld


----------



## Soonervol (Feb 22, 2005)

Espnu, Cstv


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

JL said:


> 2005. Where is my flying car?


I just saw it on Monster Garage.


----------



## saturk (Feb 28, 2005)

Nfl Network-in The 60 Pack Too


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> JL said:
> 
> 
> > 2005. Where is my flying car?
> ...


That one isn't mine. :grin:

JL
BTW: That's one time where television made an event appear smaller than it was. The video of the car flying was less than impressive because the background was so unremarkable. The only way to tell how far it flew was for them to say how far it flew. But it was a neat project.


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm really surprised at how many people would like to see CBC and/or CBC Newsworld added... guess there are a few more Canadians among us than I thought! :lol: 

I'd love if they added YES Network, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## mikeD in NYC (Jun 10, 2005)

with 50 million fishermen and hunters out there, why in the world would they not add the sportsman channel?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

With over 34 million potential Yankees fans in NY / CY / NJ / eastern PA, why in the world would they not add YES Network?


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

read my signature below...


----------



## dishjoe (Feb 28, 2005)

Dish needs to add the YES Network....


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

So I see that DISH have added a new channel - 24 hour Pungabi TV, just what everyone wanted :nono: Way to go DISH!

p.s. DISH where the hell is Setanta Sports USA (featuring real 'sportsmen' not people fishing!)


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

jrbdmb said:


> With over 34 million potential Yankees fans in NY / CY / NJ / eastern PA, why in the world would they not add YES Network?


'cause the rest of us who couldn't care less about the Steinbrenner Yankees shouldn't have to pay for it!


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

The NFL Network! :eek2:


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

ESPNU, CSTV and ESPN2 HD


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

How about supporting the exisiting channels with better bandwidth especially HD and SciFi, just got voom and the compression artifacts on some equator programming is awful. When one compares OTA HD with the Dish versions you can really see the difference.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Definitely CBC east and West, the FULL Viacom Package (MTV James, HITS, VH1 Hits etc) basic east and west of all Network HD (ABC, FOX, NBC etc) and more HD movie channels... Since I have bought whats damn near the highest spec'd 50' plasma, it is now getting painful to watch the regular CRAPPPPPP quality that dish pushes out to meet the demand channel wise due to limited bandwidth... MPEG4 cant come quick enough here. Id almost opt for saying that they should just push what they do have in a decent quality.. when i had a crappy sony 27' TV i never noticed it all, but now I cringe to wach my favorite shows like seinfeld etc on fox or star trek on SPIKE... the quailty in some instances is nearly unwatchable!!!!! Dish, you offer some good hardware, you are trying to innovate, but lets do it already.. analog cable has better quality than your digital satellite service these days, whats wrong with that!!!!


----------



## BRH (Aug 11, 2005)

Here are the main channels I would like Dish Network to add;

Fine Living
Oxygen
TV 1

I know Fine Living and Oxygen are very well known now and carried by most major cable operators (and Directv), so why in the world are these mainstream channels not carried yet on Dish Network? I like Dish Network better than Directv, but I'm getting tired of Dish just adding more locals and totally ignoring adding more basic channels. I'm sorry, but this is satellite tv, and if there is a new basic cable network on the air, it should go on almost immediately on satellite (certainly before most cable outlets) and there is no excuse for Dish Networks dragging their feet on bigger channels like these. I keep Dish for certain reasons, but as far as satellite goes, Directv definately is more on the ball in adding more basic channels more quickly.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

NFL Network!


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

Cstv, Espnu, Espnhd 2


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

For what it's worth, I can see why Dish is slow to add sports channels. They are effectively very expensive niche channels. They could probably add 10 Goodlifes or Ovations for 1 ESPNx, and they won't add even 1 Goodlife or Ovation. 
Hell, they won't even create an International News package that they could charge extra for.


----------



## jmc98 (Feb 10, 2005)

nfl network espn2hd universal hd hd lil


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to see dish add Goodlife Tv-and Cstv-Espn Nu to our lineup. I have requested Goodlife years but no luck.Max.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

CBC-HD, but mostly for HNIC telecasts, hopefully can be added to the NHL package if all possible.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

AmericanLife (new name for GoodLife) or any channel that does a decent job with nostalgic programing


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Regardless of the thread's content ------> Chaddux, this thread, for example, started back in December 2004... however it IS still popular 

...Just making a point.. End of Story


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

OVATION
WEALTH HD
OXYGEN
BLUES CHannels
STARZ HD
TMC HD
CINEMAX HD
UNIVERSAL HD
FOX HD
NBC HD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CNNi
CNNi
CNNi
CNNi
CNNi



JL


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

NFL NetworK

and 

ESPN 2

also remaining networks in HD.

and more HD


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish ought to create a basic International News/Networks package in the $5-10 range, with CNN International, BBC World, CBC Newsworld, AZN TV, etc. (Perhaps even a DW English News video channel if there is such a thing.) - also audio services like BBC World Service, BBC Radio 1 (via Sirius), DW Radio, World Radio Network 1 & 2, CBC Radio One. Also throw in all the Public Interest channels, and maybe be able to call it the "World's Top 40"?

They could then offer it as a "basic" package for International customers instead of the ever-popular $5 Access Fee. Of course, other customers would be able to buy it as well.


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

jegrant said:


> Dish ought to create a basic International News/Networks package in the $5-10 range, with CNN International, BBC World, CBC Newsworld, AZN TV, etc. (Perhaps even a DW English News video channel if there is such a thing.) - also audio services like BBC World Service, BBC Radio 1 (via Sirius), DW Radio, World Radio Network 1 & 2, CBC Radio One. Also throw in all the Public Interest channels, and maybe be able to call it the "World's Top 40"?
> 
> They could then offer it as a "basic" package for International customers instead of the ever-popular $5 Access Fee. Of course, other customers would be able to buy it as well.


It's funny how we've been asking for these channels for years, but nothing ever happens. It's like D* and E* don't listen to us. It's soooooooo frustrating!!

:nono2:


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

LOGO and more HD


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

ESPN2-HD
Comcast Sports South

Fox HD from anywhere since my local Fox station mgr doesn't plan to broadcast in HD. :nono2:


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

CNN International

BBC World

Deutsche Welle

CBC International


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Logo and locals in HD. They are way behind on Logo though Direc TV has carried them for a few mounths.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Logo in HD god damnit!!!! 

and Canadian Out TV! (aka. Pride) while we are at it.. Also in HD!! (lol)


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

thxultra said:


> Logo and locals in HD. They are way behind on Logo though Direc TV has carried them for a few mounths.


my guess is it is going to take a whole lot of queens writing in to dish until they carry Logo. *AND THAT SUCKS!*


----------



## Sharper (Jan 3, 2005)

ESPN2-HD
Watching the US National Team play T&T last night and having them constantly flaunt the fact that I COULD have been watching it in HD if it was carried by Dish.....

Then when the world cup rolls around next year and all the games are broadcast in HD, but we currently only have one of the three channels it will be on (ESPN-HD), and what do you bet all the US games are carried on ABC-HD instead?

ABC-HD, Fox-HD, NBC-HD
Can we get a national HD feed for the other main networks already? Even if it's just the east coast feed on 61.5? Pretty please? Many of us don't live where you can get this stuff OTA.

ESPNU
Would be nice, just because it'll save me some cash on college football package days when the local teams are playing away games.

Fox Sports Net HD
If nothing else, for the basketball games I have to watch in SD with the NBA LP since NBA-HD doesn't always carry games in HD even when they are being simulcast in HD elsewhere. It's nice to actually be able to see the player's faces instead of just a blob on the screen.

Plus other assorted HD channels that are out there, but those above would be what I'd lobby for and even pay a little extra for if they were available.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes ESPN2HD and ABC-HD because the worlds greatest sporting event will be on those channels in the summer of 06.....COME ON DISH!!! Its the WOrld Cup for crying out loud...all games in HIGH DEF for the first time in the US..you cant miss this boat!


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

justalurker said:


> CNNi
> CNNi
> CNNi
> CNNi
> ...


Bless you!


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

ESPNU, ESPN2 HD, CSTV, Comcast Sports Southeast, and make Fox Sports West2 available in the sports pack!!!!!


----------



## antonikral (Jun 8, 2004)

College Sports and ESPNU so I can follow up on more of my school's games rather than just basketball.....CNN International.....Eurosport and MTV Europe would be nice.....those are the only 2 channels I watch when I go visit relatives in Croatia


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> my guess is it is going to take a whole lot of queens writing in to dish until they carry Logo. *AND THAT SUCKS!*


haha yep, I put in my complaint. I may drop dish when my contract is up in a few mounths and get direct tv over this also. Seems dish is always behind on getting new channels.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

thxultra said:


> haha yep, I put in my complaint. I may drop dish when my contract is up in a few mounths and get direct tv over this also. Seems dish is always behind on getting new channels.


I'd love for dish to carry Logo, but not enough to switch. I figure they will catch up and carry it eventually, but just one channel isn't enough to switch. If Direct carried all the "Queen" channels, then maybe I would consider it, but not at this point. Hopefully enough will write to at least make them notice that we do subscribe to their service.


----------



## sbill67 (Dec 16, 2002)

NFL Network.....PLEASE CHARLIE??????


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

Other than ESPNU,I don't know right off. Our customers ask for too many to list,but none of them includes the Rolling Stones Channel!LOL.


----------



## dbodle (Aug 23, 2004)

Hallmark Movie Channel (for those who don't get SkyAngel)
American Life TV
PBS Kids
Fine Living
Annenberg/CPB Channel (i'm a teacher)
CNN International
EuroNews
Starz Comedy
WMAX
OUTERMAX
ThrillerMAX
@MAX
Showtime Family
Showtime Next
Showtime Women
BBC World
World Radio Network
BBC World Service Radio
PRI International Radio
NPR Radio
CSPAN 3
Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia
YES
CSTV
ESPNU


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

nrholland said:


> It's funny how we've been asking for these channels for years, but nothing ever happens. It's like D* and E* don't listen to us. It's soooooooo frustrating!!
> 
> :nono2:


Come on everyone be fair, only last week E* added a 24 hour Pungabi language channel - WTF! Way to listen to your customers E, what a bunch of *****


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

co_gooner said:


> Come on everyone be fair, only last week E* added a 24 hour Pungabi language channel - WTF!


WTF? Is that the name of the channel? :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

koji68 said:


> WTF? Is that the name of the channel?


World Telemarketing Federation. Home of the best shopping channels.

JL


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

...*PRGN* channel. That's Pat Robertson Goes Nuts -- 24-hour, round-the-clock coverage. ABC Family can only cover so much ground. [PRGN] should be available on every cable and satellite system; once this channel has been launched; and I'm sure it'll deliver lots of _fun_,_ fun_, _fun_.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

universal hd


----------



## wilme2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Universal HD


----------



## irishman1952 (Apr 13, 2005)

Oxygen Oxygen Oxygen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

hehe maybe we'll get it this month, who knows...


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

okay, they have added two "sports channels" in the past week, it's time for someone else to get a turn!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Time for new shopping channels. 

JL


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> Yep. Time for new shopping channels.
> 
> JL


yeah, what ever! :nono2: :nono:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I think Slamminc11 was hinting on Logo...

( and NOT DISH's Logo by the way...  )


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Darkman said:


> I think Slamminc11 was hinting on Logo...
> 
> ( and NOT DISH's Logo by the way...  )


Let's just say I would not be opposed!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oxygen or Logo ... 
Actually as thrilling to me as NFL TV and CSTV. I'm not a sports fan. But I do like the technology of the TBS multicam and I'm usually happy when new channels are added even if they are not 'for me'.

CNN International - that would be the one they could add for me. (AT120 or a la carte for $1 or $1.50 .)

JL


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> Let's just say I would not be opposed!


I sure hope dish is reading this  I can't believe how long dish is taking to get logo, they already have some sort of a deal with mtv networks. Would be great to see this channel on dish. Maybe it is time to write them anoth letter


----------



## tripod (May 7, 2005)

24 hr News Network-the"new"HNN" sux.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> CNN International - that would be the one they could add for me.
> 
> JL


Bless you! :sure:


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

thxultra said:


> I sure hope dish is reading this  I can't believe how long dish is taking to get logo, they already have some sort of a deal with mtv networks. Would be great to see this channel on dish. Maybe it is time to write them anoth letter


Not a bad idea, send one to Logo as well.


----------



## Tobar (May 1, 2005)

NFL NetworK

FSN in HD

and 

ESPN 2 in HD

also remaining networks in HD.

and more HD


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

espn 7 & 8 all eating and bingo championships 24 hours a day


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

and NFL Network.. - It's available already


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No more SD channels, please. HD is the wave of the future.

SD sucks.

LOGO sucks too, so to speak.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

How hard though....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lets not go there ...

James Long


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I would like CNN-I or BBC-World, but my first priority would be NBC, ABC & FOX in HD cuz I'll never get them over the air!


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

I would like to see E* offer Setanta Sport. 

Does any one have an idea if it is going to be offered at all. I am willing to pay $11.99/mo


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It's on D* and Globecast (IA5) currently - the Setanta Sport....

Not offered on DISH yet


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

I really don't want to switch to D, and then find out E* will offer this channel in the near future. E* had the one-up on D with GolTV, but now it is the opposite - D has both GolTV & Setanta.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Haralampi said:


> I would like to see E* offer Setanta Sport.
> 
> Does any one have an idea if it is going to be offered at all. I am willing to pay $11.99/mo


I'm totally with you on this one dude, although I did read on the Big Soccer forums that DISH were offered the channel by Setanta, but they didn't pick it up because they couldn't have it exclusively, that might be a load of crap though (maybe someone in 'the know' could shed some light on this?) as that doesn't make very much sense to me.

DISH now offer a 24 hour college sports channel (yawn) so why not throw Setanta on as well??


----------



## MartyB (Sep 2, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> Not a bad idea, send one to Logo as well.


I've written weekly to Logo.... even before my Dish was installed.... time to start sending those letters to E* now


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Seems to be a demand for logo I wonder what is holding old e* up on this one.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Although. I'll never watch Logo or Oxygen, if ol' Charlie can rustle up a good deal then he'll get it for you folks.

My current wishlist is Setanta Sports and ESPNU. If they ever pickup Setanta I imagine would be an add-on similar to the premium channels.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Put me down for ESPN 2 HD


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

International:

TFC - The Filipino Channel
GMA - GMA Pinoy TV

TFC just signed a 10 year deal with D*, but I am not sure if it's exclusive. Subs can't get GMA (the better station in the Philippines) on it's own at D*. It's only available as an add-on once you are sub of TFC.


Domestic:

HD for the other networks besides CBS.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Oxygen or Logo ...
> Actually as thrilling to me as NFL TV and CSTV. I'm not a sports fan. But I do like the technology of the TBS multicam and I'm usually happy when new channels are added even if they are not 'for me'.
> 
> CNN International - that would be the one they could add for me. (AT120 or a la carte for $1 or $1.50 .)
> ...


What happened to Fox Reality? They said end of summer. I won't watch it, I'm just curious.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I certainly understand the desires of sports fans and others who want a particular channel. What I am ignorant about is the difference between all the different soccer (excuse me, football) channels. For instance, what does Setanta offer that Gol-TV and Fox Soccer Channel do not?


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe Logo and Oxygen are forthcoming. Charlie just had to add a couple football
channels first to stay manly. 8^)

Oh... and right on about BBC World and CNNI! We need a news channel that doesn't
try to force every mundane story into sounding like the crashing of the Hindenburg and 
War of the Worlds rolled into one.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Espn2-hd
Oln-hd


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Stalky14 said:


> Oh... and right on about BBC World and CNNI! We need a news channel that doesn't
> try to force every mundane story into sounding like the crashing of the Hindenburg and
> War of the Worlds rolled into one.


:new_cussi What about it DISH? CNNi & BBC-World!


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

What does CNNI offer over regular CNN??? Same stuff with a more international flavor? Is it the same yahoos doing the broadcasts?  Didn't E* have it at one point? If so, then I don't think you'll be seeing that one anytime soon. Also, the tabloid angle that ol' CNN has taken is because that's what people like to see, tabloid and sensationalism. I hate it myself.

What does BBCW offer over any of the news networks offered by E*?

I'm being serious with the questions, since I know nothing about either news channel.


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

JonBlack said:


> What does CNNI offer over regular CNN??? Same stuff with a more international flavor? Is it the same yahoos doing the broadcasts?  Didn't E* have it at one point? If so, then I don't think you'll be seeing that one anytime soon. Also, the tabloid angle that ol' CNN has taken is because that's what people like to see, tabloid and sensationalism. I hate it myself.
> 
> What does BBCW offer over any of the news networks offered by E*?
> 
> I'm being serious with the questions, since I know nothing about either news channel.


CNN International has an almost completely different lineup than the domestic CNN; many of the anchors, based on their accent, are not U.S. native so they tend to think beyond our borders a bit more, I suppose...the focus is on world events with the major American stuff thrown in as well.

On BBC World, you get reports from around the world from BBC reporters between the top of the hour and the bottom of the hour...at :30 there are a number of shows that are currently not on American TV- BBC-produced programs that tend to have a newsy angle.

check this out for more info:

http://www.bbcworld.com/content/template_home.asp?pageid=1


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Dish Has Nfl Network


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

mkpolley said:


> Dish Has Nfl Network


Umm, yeah???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Reply to post #172 more likely


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JonBlack said:


> What does CNNI offer over regular CNN??? Same stuff with a more international flavor? Is it the same yahoos doing the broadcasts?  Didn't E* have it at one point? If so, then I don't think you'll be seeing that one anytime soon. Also, the tabloid angle that ol' CNN has taken is because that's what people like to see, tabloid and sensationalism. I hate it myself.
> 
> What does BBCW offer over any of the news networks offered by E*?
> 
> I'm being serious with the questions, since I know nothing about either news channel.


When you ask leading questions like _"Same stuff with a more international flavor?"_ and _"Is it the same yahoos doing the broadcasts?"_, you show your predisposition to flail these news programs before you even listen to them.

CNNi is a totally different channel with a fairly balanced presentation of news from around the world. Unlike CNN which, in their news programming, has definitely taken a turn for the worse and away from neutral reportage. CNN's on-air talent are not students of traditional journalism, but, since Katrina, have been unleashed to attack Bush without regard to objectivity or fairness.


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

Setanta offers UCL games, and WCQ matches different than the ones on Fox Soccer Channel.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Nick said:


> When you ask leading questions like _"Same stuff with a more international flavor?"_ and _"Is it the same yahoos doing the broadcasts?"_, you show your predisposition to flail these news programs before you even listen to them.
> 
> CNNi is a totally different channel with a fairly balanced presentation of news from around the world. Unlike CNN which, in their news programming, has definitely taken a turn for the worse and away from neutral reportage. CNN's on-air talent are not students of traditional journalism, but, since Katrina, have been unleashed to attack Bush without regard to objectivity or fairness.


I guess I should have been more clear. Does CNNI offer the same items, such as Larry King, Lou Dobbs and Paula Zahn, with additional news stories from around the world that would not be covered on CNN?

I'm guessing from a previous poster's response, no it's a whole separate news channel.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

co_gooner said:


> I'm totally with you on this one dude, although I did read on the Big Soccer forums that DISH were offered the channel by Setanta, but they didn't pick it up because they couldn't have it exclusively, that might be a load of crap though (maybe someone in 'the know' could shed some light on this?) as that doesn't make very much sense to me.


It seems that Dish is treating Setanta like any other international channel (with exception of some Spanish language). They insist on exclusivity clause in the contract and have demonstrated in the past they are willing to drop any channel if it is being offered on any other platform in the U.S. (other DBS or cable). A couple years ago they dropped TV Polonia overnight once it became available on cable in Chicago area.

Does it make business sense? I don't know. It seems to me that Dish would be able to attract more customers if they were offering everything their competition is offering plus some more.

It also brings an interesting question - is it legal? By attempting to have exclusive rights to these channels they effectively are monopolizing them. In essence, they are doing the exact same thing that both Dish and Direct TV were blaming cable companies for in early 90's. At that time cable companies were refusing to provide some premium content (HBO, Showtime, etc&#8230 to DBS providers.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

leegart said:


> :new_cussi What about it DISH? CNNi & BBC-World!


I'd settle for BBC NEWS. CNN & CNNI reports too much entertainment news, like who's carring who's baby. People can watch Inside Edition for that mess.


----------



## nimmer (Sep 5, 2005)

NHL Network & YES Network


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I'd settle for BBC NEWS. CNN & CNNI reports too much entertainment news, like who's carring who's baby. People can watch Inside Edition for that mess.


I agree regarding CNN . CNN-I No! CNNI has much more topical international news and less soft "alleged news.":new_cussi


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CNN-I is a good primarily UK based internationally produced news channel. There are hours of news hosted (not just roving reporters but permanent anchor desks) from all over the world.

It would be nice to have a world perspective instead of American flavored news.

JL


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Haralampi said:


> Setanta offers UCL games, and WCQ matches different than the ones on Fox Soccer Channel.


Plus other UK games like Coca Cola (or whatever they are calling it this year  ) cup, lower league games, and lets not forget the Six Nations rugby as well. All stuff that you can't get anywhere else. It's a niche channel for sure, but that's why its an add on premium that costs $11.99 a month, which lunatics such as I would happilly pay


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

euro_boy said:


> It seems that Dish is treating Setanta like any other international channel (with exception of some Spanish language). They insist on exclusivity clause in the contract and have demonstrated in the past they are willing to drop any channel if it is being offered on any other platform in the U.S. (other DBS or cable). A couple years ago they dropped TV Polonia overnight once it became available on cable in Chicago area.
> 
> Does it make business sense? I don't know. It seems to me that Dish would be able to attract more customers if they were offering everything their competition is offering plus some more.
> 
> It also brings an interesting question - is it legal? By attempting to have exclusive rights to these channels they effectively are monopolizing them. In essence, they are doing the exact same thing that both Dish and Direct TV were blaming cable companies for in early 90's. At that time cable companies were refusing to provide some premium content (HBO, Showtime, etc&#8230 to DBS providers.


Can't see from a business perspective that it makes much sense, especially as I know of people who have defected from DISH to DirecTV just to get this channel. It also seems a little small minded and childish, maybe that stems from DISH being owned and directed by an individual and as such subject to the whims of said individual, sensible or not


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

It also seems like exclusivity is the very thing that Dish hates so much in terms of network affiliates vs.
national feeds, and has kept them unable to compete in the football area (NFL-ST). Why would they
participate in an activity that has caused THEM such grief? I thought E* was a little more enlightened
than that. Somebody remind me: what's left that makes them a better company than the competition
again?


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

JonBlack said:


> What does BBCW offer over any of the news networks offered by E*?
> 
> I'm being serious with the questions, since I know nothing about either news channel.


You can see the BBC World newscast on BBC America at 6pm EST. Some PBS stations also
run it at 6PM as well; sometimes midnight too. BBC World is this newscast live every hour,
on the hour. On the 1/2 hour will be another BBC news-type program, perhaps a discussion
show, or a travel show, or a one-story-in-depth show, or a movie review show, or Top
Gear (a car show), etc... It's wonderful. I was going to go grey-market Canadian to get it,
but due to money problems that's on hold right now.

Fortunately, Top Gear is on Discovery now Wednesday nights at 10, and even with
commercials it's longer than the cut-down 30 minute version shown on BBC World.
It's a car review show, and a high-end one at that. Typically car review shows are
guy shows, but both my and my housemate's girlfriends love it and heretofore
wouldn't have been caught dead watching a car show. There's something to be
said for a show that is good enough to bring in viewers who wouldn't even consider
watching that type of show. (Kind of like what TNG and New BSG have done for SciFi)

So I can get a couple scraps of BBC World programming just out of AT180, but I'd rather
have the whole thing.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

Haralampi said:


> Setanta offers UCL games, and WCQ matches different than the ones on Fox Soccer Channel.


not only different but much, much more games. they practically show every single european WC qualifier.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> CNN-I is a good primarily UK based internationally produced news channel. There are hours of news hosted (not just roving reporters but permanent anchor desks) from all over the world.
> 
> It would be nice to have a world perspective instead of American flavored news.
> 
> JL


I agree. the content on CNN-International is not "dumbed down" for American audiences. Also, the news reporting style gives a more objective perspective rather than the Washington-centered stuff we all are normally limited to.

One technical point: I believe CNN-International is based in Atlanta with the rest of CNN but they have newscasts that sometime originate from their London and Hong Kong bureaus. The quality is so much better that I can understand why one would think that it is based abroad.

BBC-World has much more in depth coverage and analysis than the American networks.

Both would substantially enhance the news offerings on Dish Network if they were added.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Well just comparing to DirecTV I think if dish at least knocks off the difference between them it would be a plus. They've already removed 3 sports channels from the divide. So according to my calculations here's what's left for channels directv has over dish.

YES Network
Fuel
Logo
PBS Kids (because it could not qualify for PI, pbs would charge for this, and dish has resisted carrying it)
Current TV
Fine Living
Fit TV
Oxygen
TV One
Lifetime Real Women

America's Store (a shopping channel, could care less)

Daystar (obviously wont be adding this one)

The Church Channel (already carry tbn as a pi so no drive to add this channel)
Word Network 
World Harvest TV

HBO Family (West) (just a different HBO premium directv chose to have, dish has hbo comedy)

So DirecTV has 15 channels Dish doesn't.

But Dish has 37 channels DirecTV doesn't, for a difference of 22 for dish


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> YES Network
> Fuel
> Logo
> PBS Kids
> ...


Good selections and oft talked about ...


BFG said:


> The Church Channel
> TV One
> Word Network
> World Harvest TV


These are D*'s PIs ... probably would have one or more of them on E* if it were not for the SkyAngel contract.

BTW: World Harvest is also my local TV46. D* does not carry the local version (E* does).

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

TV One is not a religious channel. It is what BET should be!

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for the correction ...

http://www.tvoneonline.com/

JL


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting, didn't know that Tony, thanks for the info.

I forgot that DirecTV has Lifetime Real Women, so add that to the list


----------



## TAK (Nov 21, 2003)

Whatever happened to Fox Reality Channel? I thought Dish Network had a contract with them to add the channel this Summer? Well, summer is over. Did the contract fall through?


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

The only thing left on my list is MASN. I can't fault DISH for not adding this until they have a full schedule of programming. I think I read somewhere that MASN is supposed to have a full slate of programs by March but not sure about that.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

YES Network because I am already lacking Comcast Sports Net Philadelphia. It would be nice to have the Yankees, even though I am not one of their fans. I may see them lose a couple of games, and that would make me happy a few times a year.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

My #1 want from E* is Setanta Sports USA. I'm a soccer nut and it offers some of the best matches from around the world.

My #2 choice would be The Military History Channel from the folks at The History Channel. The military history stuff they show is better than what appears on The Military Channel.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

James Long said:


> Good selections and oft talked about ...
> These are D*'s PIs ... probably would have one or more of them on E* if it were not for the SkyAngel contract.
> 
> BTW: World Harvest is also my local TV46. D* does not carry the local version (E* does).
> ...


Sounds good to me. i wonder why dish is so much slower then direct tv on getting these.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

thxultra said:


> Sounds good to me. i wonder why dish is so much slower then direct tv on getting these.


They cannot add any more religious channels. They have a non-compete contract with SkyAngel barring them.

JL


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

James Long said:


> They cannot add any more religious channels. They have a non-compete contract with SkyAngel barring them.
> 
> JL


Thank God for that.


----------



## HDJunky (Sep 14, 2005)

I definetely think dish should add the remaining 11 Voom channels, which will be coming in 3 months or so.. And they definetely need to add the remaining MAJOR HD networks such as TMC-HD, CINEMAX-HD, ENCORE-HD, and IN-HD 1, IN-HD 2... Add those channels for us HD addicts and i am sure we shall be very content..


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

HDJunky said:


> ...Add those channels for us HD addicts and i am sure we shall be very content..


Umm yeah, I doubt that. If Dish were to go and add all those HD channels you said, you addicts would still find something to b*tch about to feed your fix. The addict part you definitely have correct. Every time Dish adds HD, you all complain that it still isn't enough.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Agreed. E* could add a dozen channels and people would still demand more or threaten to go to cable/D*.

JL


----------



## LesRock1936 (Jan 10, 2004)

On behalf of Braves fans everywhere, and particularly in Dallas...

add TURNER SOUTH


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LesRock1936 said:


> On behalf of Braves fans everywhere, and particularly in Dallas...
> 
> add TURNER SOUTH


That is there for the people in region.

_TURNER SOUTH - Channel 437 - Satellite 110, Transponder 25

A general entertainment regional network, this service will be available in Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi, Tennessee, South Carolina and regions of North Carolina. Turner South is the exclusive home for the Atlanta Thrashers NHL games and will host Atlanta Braves baseball and Atlanta Hawks basketball games. Other programming includes movies, series and sitcoms as well as original programming tailored to the Southern viewers._​
JL


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I will go out on a limb and say that by next summer ESPN2 HD and ABC HD will be available. This is because the World Cupp Soccer 2006 is going to be broadcasted on HD. All English language games are exclusively on ESPN, ESPN2 and ABC. While Univision and Galavison will show the same games in Spanish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a bad guess.

JL


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

James I would like to see Dish add American Life Tv Network. Is there any chance of that happening? I know are cable co when they go digital will get it this nov but am hoping Dish or Direct will get it. Max.


----------



## HDJunky (Sep 14, 2005)

Well Slam i think you are very wrong, I just switched from Adelphia which had 12 hd channels including locals.. And now with Dish, i have 24 but 2 don't come in for some reason NBA-HD, NFL-HD, but still i think most HD fans like myself that are with dish now are Very happy and i don't hear anyone ever complaining about lack of hd content just picture quality issues with some channels. And yes all us HD fans do want more HD movie channels but don't hear anyone saying they'll leave if more channels don't show up immediately.. And i sure hope Dish doesn't waste any of their satellite space on trying to pipe threw local channels that broadcast in HD, complete waste i think! Bring the remaining BASIC HD CHANNELS.. Remaining 11 voom channels coming in January, and hope dish will put some iceing on the cake and add INHD1, INHD2, EncoreHD, CinemaxHD, TMC-HD..


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

HDJunky said:


> Well Slam i think you are very wrong, I just switched from Adelphia which had 12 hd channels including locals.. And now with Dish, i have 24 but 2 don't come in for some reason NBA-HD, NFL-HD, but still i think most HD fans like myself that are with dish now are Very happy and i don't hear anyone ever complaining about lack of hd content just picture quality issues with some channels. And yes all us HD fans do want more HD movie channels but don't hear anyone saying they'll leave if more channels don't show up immediately.. And i sure hope Dish doesn't waste any of their satellite space on trying to pipe threw local channels that broadcast in HD, complete waste i think! Bring the remaining BASIC HD CHANNELS.. Remaining 11 voom channels coming in January, and hope dish will put some iceing on the cake and add INHD1, INHD2, EncoreHD, CinemaxHD, TMC-HD..


I'm wrong? This site is full of people continually complaining because dish hasn't added this HD channel or that HD channel. Dish has a lot of HD now (though I am not wasting my money on it as of yet) and there are people that are complaining that they haven't added the other part of the Voom package, movie channels, this channel, that channel. Then they turn around when Dish does add something and ask if it is work the $5 increase or whatever it was, or just flat our complain that it wasn't fair that Dish charged extra for what they added. Maybe look around the site a bit of you actually think that ANYONE EVER has complained about the lack of HD since Dish added Voom.


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

hey guys what about adding the sportsman channel, It would make me as a hunter and fisherman very happy


----------



## wb2mkx (Sep 17, 2005)

YES Network!!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

ESPN2HD, TBS HD, and Turner South HD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Discussion moving on in this new thread.

JL


----------

